# Undoing Develop preset executed on import without undoing crops-possible?



## camner (Jun 12, 2013)

I have applied a Develop import preset to some of my images.  I would like to remove that preset in a global manner.  I know that I can hit the "reset" button to remove the preset, but that will also remove any crops I have made (I have images that have been cropped but not otherwise "developed").  Is there a way I can accomplish this?


----------



## clee01l (Jun 12, 2013)

camner said:


> I have applied a Develop import preset to some of my images.  I would like to remove that preset in a global manner.  I know that I can hit the "reset" button to remove the preset, but that will also remove any crops I have made (I have images that have been cropped but not otherwise "developed").  Is there a way I can accomplish this?


You remove a preset by creating another.  What adjustments does the Reset do to your sliders?  If that is what you want globally, then create a new preset based upon the results.  In the new develop preset dialog you are presented with check boxes for the various settings. Click on the button labeled {Check All}. Note that creating a Preset will not include a crop.  This is precisely what you want.  You can apply this preset globally. BUT do this with a small test set first.  It is easier to undo a few images than many if your "reset preset" turns out to not be as desirable as you wish.


----------



## camner (Jun 12, 2013)

Aahh....so much to learn!

This leads to a couple of other questions:


Is there a way to know exactly what a preset does?  In my case it was fairly easy to reconstruct because there wasn't much to the preset, but I could imagine that a complex preset might be rather difficult to decipher.
Are presets absolute adjustments or relative to the state of the image when the preset is applied?

Thanks, as always, for good counsel.  I look forward to the day when I can actually be of help to someone here rather than being only on the receiving end...


----------



## clee01l (Jun 12, 2013)

Presets are ASCII text files readable with any text editor.  They are Structured XML and easy to understand.  LR is a parameterized editor and applies algorithims for parameters like Exposure, Contrast etc.  A Develop Preset is a set of instructions to adjust the parameters in the Preset list.  It is an absolute adjustment. 
Setting the Exposure to +2.30 in the preset does just that no matter what the previous value was for the parameter So, it is absolute not relative.  if your parameter has a setting before the preset is applied, for instance Contrast = +10, and the Preset has no parameter for Contrast, the the value for Contrast remains at +10.  That is why  i instructed you to {Check ALL} in the Preset  Creation Dialog window.


----------



## camner (Jun 13, 2013)

clee01l said:


> Presets are ASCII text files readable with any text editor.  They are Structured XML and easy to understand.  LR is a parameterized editor and applies algorithims for parameters like Exposure, Contrast etc.  A Develop Preset is a set of instructions to adjust the parameters in the Preset list.  It is an absolute adjustment.
> Setting the Exposure to +2.30 in the preset does just that no matter what the previous value was for the parameter So, it is absolute not relative.  if your parameter has a setting before the preset is applied, for instance Contrast = +10, and the Preset has no parameter for Contrast, the the value for Contrast remains at +10.  That is why  i instructed you to {Check ALL} in the Preset  Creation Dialog window.



This seems very clear.  Thank you.


----------



## snapper (May 1, 2014)

Just what I was looking for. I inadvertently applied a develop presto on import, then went and cropped, and in some case edited, 250 files. I was surprised some needed adjustment, but I went ahead and adjusted them as well before I noticed the problem editing a second set of images from the same day.

I've created a 'reset' preset, but taking one of the un-cropped images, and applying a rest too it, then creating the preset. Applying that across all the other images gives me a much better starting point where I only have to adjust a small minority of the remaining frames, and all my crops are fine....


----------

